# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Bountiful Planes (IC)

## Biscuit

You have risen among the ranks of The Guild. Though it is known by different names depending on where in the planes they operate, and in some cases, where on a particular plan they operate, The Guild is rarely referred to as anything other than 'The Guild' by its members. Offering different public services and presenting itself as one sort of service provider or another, The Guild is something you heard rumors of here and there, but you did not truly know about them until they had found you, tested you, and inducted you into their order of bounty collecting agents.

Through your individual efforts, you have been waiting for a promotion assignment for a while now, allowing you to take more difficult bounties and you know find yourself outside of a _supposedly_ abandoned manner in a no-name backwater of Eberron. Two weeks ago, a senior scout went missing during his mission. His mission was to investigate this location and to gather intel on the infamous _Legion_. 

What was once a feared criminal assassination group in Eberron recently became active throughout the planes and a number of high-profile targets have already been murdered and their deaths attributed to this group. Referred to as 'Legion' because their identities are never pinned down and no two descriptions of any of their members have ever been the same, they are assumed to be a small group who are all masters of disguise rather than a true army of killers all with wildly different appearances. 

Your mission is to locate (and retrieve if possible) the missing Scout, collect any information you can uncover of The Legion, and if possible, bring in a member of the organization for interrogation. Priority lies with the retrieval of the scout. In case the scout is in critical condition, you have been given four special bracelets. When placed on someone's arm and activated, it will activate a beacon and another member of the guild will be able to summon them back to headquarters. If it is placed on the wrist of a member, such as the missing scout, or their animal companion, they will be summoned to the medical wing of the guild house in case they require healing. If it is placed on the wrist of a non-guild member, the person will be summoned into a reinforced cell that is both warded and guarded. You were told in no uncertain terms that the bracelets are expensive and their cost will be deducted from the mission's rewards if used, so only to use them if absolutely necessary. 


You stand before the abandoned watchtower in the middle of what is now a small, abandoned region, having been abandoned during some local war or another dozens of years back. Having circled the perimeter, there seems to be only one entrance, and any windows are more like arrow slits, preventing easy ingress. While looking as dilapidated as the rest of the mostly collapsed outbuildings building, there doesn't seem to be any actual damage to the structure itself, and the structure obviously has some version of magical reinforcement to preserve itself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is your shake-out starter mission. You begin at the base of the tower in front of the entrance.

The OOC Thread is Here

Please provide a Statblock (such as the Myth Weavers character sheet calculates near the bottom of the sheet) wrapped in an OOC spoiler at the bottom of your IC Posts

----------


## Cygnia

_Eberron...never thought I'd be back HERE again..._

Fen Ishtaak glanced over at the other two with her. Grey elves, both of them -- well, mostly. Given the circumstances, she had shifted to look like another elf just in case.  Not that she expected to stay seen for very long. And she had already cast _Mind Blank_ on herself.

It seemed like a relatively simple mission for the Guild.  Get the missing scout, get a minion and then get out.  So Fen was already expecting the worse.  At least it was in Talenta where the danger could be just halflings riding fleshraking dinosaurs.  It was amazing how many people in other planes laughed at that image.  Usually, those Clueless were soon eaten by the aforementioned dinosaurs.

It could be worse.  There was a plane of existence Fen had heard of where the halflings were the man-eaters.

**~Hope you don't mind but I'm using telepathy to chit-chat.  Figure it'll help with keeping a low profile~** Fen paused to activate her Ring of Invisibility.  **~How do y'all wanna do this?*~*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 27, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank: The subject is protected from all devices and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. This spell protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects as well as information gathering by divination spells or effects. Mind blank even foils limited wish, miracle, and wish spells when they are used in such a way as to affect the subjects mind or to gain information about it. In the case of scrying that scans an area the creature is in, such as arcane eye, the spell works but the creature simply isnt detected. Scrying attempts that are targeted specifically at the subject do not work at all.  (24hrs)

Invisible

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris turns her face from the blue sky towards Fen, previously enjoying the sunshine and breeze during the perimeter check despite the urgency of the mission. She says "Since the tower is warded against attempts to magically see inside, I think simply entering the front door would be reasonable. I have a few short-term magics that may be useful, if you should like me to provide them. I can provide _Superior Invisibility_ for about as long as leisurely tea time and have prepared sufficient magic to benefit all of us. If we have any element of surprise, though, I suspect it will be lost entering the door."

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

----------


## Cygnia

**~I could scout around the perimeter first.  See if there's a better point of entry.  Or, at the very least, get a feel where there might be more trouble than we should face right off the bat.~**

The place might be warded against scrying.  But Fen was no slouch in using mundane methods and leg work to track info down.  And mindsight could give her a sense about any enemy numbers.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 27, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank: The subject is protected from all devices and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. This spell protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects as well as information gathering by divination spells or effects. Mind blank even foils limited wish, miracle, and wish spells when they are used in such a way as to affect the subjects mind or to gain information about it. In the case of scrying that scans an area the creature is in, such as arcane eye, the spell works but the creature simply isnt detected. Scrying attempts that are targeted specifically at the subject do not work at all.  (24hrs)

Invisibility

----------


## Doxkid

"Any entrances we can find would presumably be warded and defended just as thoroughly as the front door; wouldn't it be odd to seal the front door, but leave the window beside it ajar? Defenses against scrying, incorporeal trespass, and teleportation are usually a priority when protecting a lair, but it may be worthwhile to try all three before proceeding with subterfuge. Shall I?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf DN 8/PM 10//Pal 8/Sav Gho 5/MoUH 5, *Level* 18, *Init* 0, *HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, *Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18 ( ,  )
 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32
*Condition* Transformed into an undead under a Desecrated Alter by dint of his own dark knowledge.

----------


## Aegis013

"I'm content to believe the Guild's briefing and not expend my efforts testing the limits of those identified protections, though you're more than welcome to probe the enemies defenses. How would you go about it? I'll be glad to support you how I can."

*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

----------


## Biscuit

Around the base of the tower, there is a single double/door entrance. From the base looking up, you can see a single large window. The window itself doesn't seem to have a frame and looks more like a large pane or block of some sort of glass set into the stone wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Feel free to attempt any search or spot checks to find anything not immediately obvious.

Also, anyone is free to roll a Knowledge (architecture and engineering) check to glean more about the construction.

For reference, I prefer the Statblock and any rolls be made within a spoiler tag, as both myself and some of my friends like to be able to 'read the story' of past games and getting bogged down by the crunch while reading can be a drag. If you forget to make a roll just edit in a (Rolled in OOC Thread) and make a post/roll there instead so as not to clutter the main story. :)

----------


## Doxkid

"The crudest way, unfortunately. I'm sure you know the saying: when you can pass through solid objects everything looks like an open gate.

I'll be back in just a moment; I would like to test the most obvious direction first."

Extreme Yin waves at the other elves as he sinks straight down into the ground.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Extreme Yin returns to a full Ethereal state before submerging himself into the ground. First attempt he'll travel at an angle down and toward the door, aiming for a spot roughly 30 feet _under_ where the door.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf DN 8/PM 10//Pal 8/Sav Gho 5/MoUH 5, *Level* 18, *Init* 0, *HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, *Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18 ( ,  )
 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32
*Condition* Transformed into an undead under a Desecrated Alter by dint of his own dark knowledge.

----------


## Cygnia

Unseen, Fen carefully looked over the door (without touching it, of course -- she had been in this business too long to poke things with her bare hands needlessly).  Overhead, the window without a frame gave her pause though.  She very much doubted the wears and tears of war took out a window frame while leaving the rest of the tower intact.

**~Window's kinda weird up there~**

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d20+39)[*41*] (Search)
If no traps are found, activating one use of _Analyze Portal_ (Planar Handbook 92) to see if either the door or window ping.

Any unknown minds within 100 ft sensed?


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 27, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank: The subject is protected from all devices and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. This spell protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects as well as information gathering by divination spells or effects. Mind blank even foils limited wish, miracle, and wish spells when they are used in such a way as to affect the subjects mind or to gain information about it. In the case of scrying that scans an area the creature is in, such as arcane eye, the spell works but the creature simply isnt detected. Scrying attempts that are targeted specifically at the subject do not work at all.  (24hrs)

Invisibility

----------


## Biscuit

While traveling underground, Yin stops dead at what looks like a continuation of the wall for a sub level of the tower. The familiar feel of Force magic permeating the wall makes it clear the type of magic keeping him from slipping in the convenient way.

Carefully examining the door for traps, Fen finds some sort of contact poison on both of the pull rings, but no mechanical traps. There _is_, however, a _magical_ trap. Fen discovers that the double-door is protected by a Greater Glyph of Warding of some kind. Sensing life above, Fen can also tell there are two faint sources of life force somewhere above the ground floor, just at the edge of Mindsight range, and at least three below ground under the tower. All lifeforms seem to be halflings of average intelligence except one of the life forms above that seems to be a canine of above-average animal intelligence.

----------


## Doxkid

Extreme Yin retraces his path, returning to his place beside the other elves. "Their defenses extend underground; I didn't pursue a full examination of the area, but it's probably safe to assume our options are either ward-breaking or wall breaking. Were there any new discoveries up here?"

----------


## Cygnia

**~Contact poison on the door handle.  Quaint little surprise there.*~* Fen took out her tools and extended them.  **~Oh, and a Greater Glyph of Warding too.  Better back up a tad just in case.*~*

_...never get cocky..._ Fen never allowed herself to get complacent.  All it took was one bad day, one bad roll of the Traveler's dice...

(1d20+30)[*43*] Disable Device w/MW Longspoon Tools
*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 27, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank: The subject is protected from all devices and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. This spell protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects as well as information gathering by divination spells or effects. Mind blank even foils limited wish, miracle, and wish spells when they are used in such a way as to affect the subjects mind or to gain information about it. In the case of scrying that scans an area the creature is in, such as arcane eye, the spell works but the creature simply isnt detected. Scrying attempts that are targeted specifically at the subject do not work at all.  (24hrs)

Invisibility

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris examines the structure and her long elven ears twitch as she thinks, not prepared to expend any spells quite yet.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Kn: Architecture and Engineering (1d20+36)[*54*]
Listen (1d20+37)[*49*]


*Spoiler: Aeris' statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

----------


## Biscuit

Aeris contemplates the 'window' and realizes that it is actually Nephelium - a transparent form of iron. The window is likely stronger than the surrounding stone, and probably built into it without intention of any open/close functionality.

As Aeris contemplates this, Yin rises from the ground to give his report.

As Yin is reporting his findings, Fen takes in a slow and steady breath and begins to carefully disarm the Greater Glyph of Warding. When the Glyph flares to life, allowing everyone to see its intricate configuration through Fen's invisible form... its power just as quickly fades away into nothingness. Now only the contact poison remains, as far as Fen has discovered.

----------


## Aegis013

"That "window" is actually made of transparent iron. It's likely sturdier than the surrounding stone. If we go up there recklessly we'll only be revealing ourselves to those within." Aeris muses out loud.

"I guess the door is likely the way to go. Well done undoing the glyph, Fen. Shall we take some time to prepare? It's likely we will find ourselves in danger as soon as the door is opened."

----------


## Cygnia

Fen weighed the ghost's observations, then Aeris'.  Enchants like the Greater Glyph were fairly common, wards to prevent immaterial foes slightly less so.  However, that window... **~Pricey magicks.  Once we get back, might be worth looking into who can make such a window -- and who could have commissioned it.*~*

She hadn't packed up her tools just yet.  Instead, Fen carefully scraped off some of the poison on the door handles and put the residue in a spare vial.  Depending on the poison used, it might also be a lead on whoever was behind Legion.  **~Got a sense on some minds inside.  At least two above ground floor and at least three below.  All halflings, but one.  The missing pupper's one o' the ones above ground.~**

At least, she was assuming it was scout's animal companion and not one of Legion's hounds (if they had any).  But so far, it was the only canine animal Fen could sense.  Dampening a cloth and hooking it on her tools, Fen got to work trying to remove the rest of the contact poison before seeing if the door was unlocked.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d20+28)[*44*] (Disable Device: contact poison)
(1d20+28)[*30*] (Open Lock, if needed)


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 27, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank: The subject is protected from all devices and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. This spell protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects as well as information gathering by divination spells or effects. Mind blank even foils limited wish, miracle, and wish spells when they are used in such a way as to affect the subjects mind or to gain information about it. In the case of scrying that scans an area the creature is in, such as arcane eye, the spell works but the creature simply isnt detected. Scrying attempts that are targeted specifically at the subject do not work at all.  (24hrs)

Invisibility

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris begins to activate some of her magic items in preparation. "Given there seem to be no other obvious entrances, I believe it would be wise for us to prepare for battle and then enter."

Aeris calls upon powerful magics to protect and hide herself and her allies, touching Fen and Yin each twice as she speaks the incantations of various spells.

"We should take full advantage of these magics while they last and move in." Aeris whispers

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Aeris casts Protection from Evil on all three characters (lasts 20 minutes)
Aeris casts Superior Invisibility on all three characters (lasts 20 minutes)
Aeris expends a charge of her Runestaff, expending a prepared Greater Dimension Door to cast True Seeing on herself (lasts 20 minutes)


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Off during Superior Invisibility
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Immediately upon Aeris casting True Seeing on herself, she spots several dark shadowy tendrils that stretch from the top of the tower outward in several directions, stretching outward and disappearing at the range of her spell.

Fen successfully removes the contact poison from the door, and finds that it is not locked.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Aeris may make a Knowledge (Psionics) Check to try to identify the shadowy tendrils.

----------


## Aegis013

_What could those be?_ Aeris wonders, thinking to herself before sharing what she is able to determine.

*Spoiler: Knowledge*
Show

(1d20+36)[*47*] - relevant knowledge, they're all +36
Spellcraft (1d20+39)[*52*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Aeris notes that these are psionic manifestations of a very uncommon Metacreativity power that deals with stasis, but is pretty sure it is _not_ meant to be beneficial to the person being effected by said stasis. It is too obscure of a power that is _not_ used by the vast majority of psionic manifesters, so she can't recall more than that at the moment.

----------


## Doxkid

"That sounds important, but not immediately life threatening. Have you spotted another ward? Or a more active guardian, perhaps?"

Extreme Yin slaps his haversack and a loose bundle of arrows fly into his hand. As he hooks a single finger around a loose rope binding the bundle together the arrows seem to lose their weight, buoyed by magic and his will. 
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Actions: 
Move action - Draws 200 Arrows from his haversack.
Standard Action - Sustained Force Telekinesis on the arrow bundle as a whole.
*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf DN 8/PM 10//Pal 8/Sav Gho 5/MoUH 5, *Level* 18, *Init* 0, *HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, *Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18 ( ,  )
 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32
*Condition* Transformed into an undead under a Desecrated Alter by dint of his own dark knowledge.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris whispers to the others "There's a powerful psionic manifestation near the top of the tower which will try to bind those near it and hinder them. Be careful if you decide to fly as I'm not certain their exact reach or function."

*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

A small nugget of unease sprouted in Fen's gut as Aeris mentioned the shadowy stasis tendrils of psionic power.  Unbidden, she was reminded of that accursed Inspired cult and Riedra those years ago.  _...if they're behind Legion..._

Fen forced herself to focus back on the mission.

*~*Might be best to save the dog first.  He (or she) might know which halfling inside is his master*~* She slipped her Fiendslayer crystal on her hand crossbow for the time being. *~*Let's do this...*~*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.

----------


## Biscuit

As the party is making their final preparations before the tower's entrance, Aeris notices one of the tendrils high above begin to shrink rapidly before it withers away and fades from her enhanced magical view entirely.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


When you decide to enter, please denote marching order.

----------


## Doxkid

"Age before beauty." Extreme Yin states as he floats forward. The bundle of arrows is temporarily left in hand as his focused will encapsulates the door handle and opens the door. "Now lets see what surprises this place has in store for us. Oh, and don't mind the Imp; he's with me."

Should nothing else happen upon opening the door then Extreme Yin will lead the party inside, scanning his surroundings as he moves. It would truly be humiliating for him to lead his teammates to their deaths...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Actions: 
- Listen Check: (1d20+36)[*49*]
- Spot Check: (1d20+36)[*41*]

Imp Familiar takes the rear-most position, searching for movement behind the party
- Listen Check: (1d20+22)[*27*] (borrowing Extreme Yin's 21 ranks, but using the Imp's own modifier)
- Spot Check: (1d20+22)[*28*] (same)
*Imp is currently Invisible

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition* Healthy and happy.



*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.


*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris lacks true stealth capability, relying on her magics to keep her hidden. However, she's highly alert entering the enemy's base of operations. Her keen elven ears constantly monitoring for danger.

*Spoiler: Listen*
Show

(1d20+37)[*42*]


*Spoiler: Aeris' statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Even with invisibility, Fen didn't take anything for granted, knowing all too well how magic could be circumvented.  She kept her senses on high alert.  They were in enemy territory now...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Keeping alert of any new minds in range of Mindsight.

(1d20+13)[*22*] Spot
(1d20+13)[*30*] Listen
(1d20+35)[*43*] Move Silently
(1d20+37)[*57*] Hide


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight.

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.

----------


## Biscuit

Everyone pauses at the double doors, straining their ears for any signs, but none come. Only the gentle wind causing the grasslands to ripple across the rolling plains meets their ears as they prepare themselves to enter the watchtower.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please check PMs for link to the Map before posting actions.

----------


## Doxkid

Extreme Yin sweeps his eyes across the entryway somewhat hopeful that this will be a straightforward expedition; It's always so much easier when he can simply find the problem, destroy it, and then collect his reward...

"Keep an eye out and give me some space; if you can not stop me before I activate a trap or offensive ward it would be better if whatever is triggered locks on to me and me alone."

Extreme Yin enters the keep at a slow, measured pace and advances on door on the left side of the foyer.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Extreme Yin enters the building. Assuming nothing immediately stops him he'll move from L18 to K14 near the left door, then wait for the party to catch up.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris follows behind Fen to enter the room though suggests "I could summon some critters to scamper about to see if they activate any unexpected defenses if you'd prefer not to put yourself at risk." in a low whisper to Yin up ahead.

*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

**~Or I could check the door (and the area in front of it) if you wish...~** suggested Fen.  The very fact that the front doors had been double-trapped but unlocked led her to suspect that Legion had been expecting (_hoping for?_) intruders on their part.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show



*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.

----------


## Doxkid

"If you wish to do so then I will be in your care, but I am confident that there isn't much here that could irreparably harm me if I blunder into a trap or ward; I'm made of sturdier stuff than mortal elves."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Extreme Yin will maintain his new position at K18.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Not at all confident that the incorporeal man will trigger any traps, Aeris and Fen trail behind warily as the self-appointed vangard moves forward into the watchtower. As Aeris enters the tower, her True Sight spell allows her to see three shadowy tendrils extended between the ceiling and the floor. Even as she takes note of them, all three move slightly. The tendrils move at the top as if following something above, as the parts disappearing into the floor keep a constant point of reference even as the portions near the ceiling move about slightly.

The entryway itself is mostly bare, although some stone benches and niches built into the walls have faired far better over time than the dust-covered wood piles that seem to have once been wooden furniture and dust piles against the walls that may once have been tapestries of some sort, or something similar.

----------


## Aegis013

"Stay alert, there are more of those psionic tendrils here." Aeris whispers, pointing them out to her companions. "It looks as if they're following someone or something on a higher floor. Possibly our assailant. Shall we try the leftward door?"

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Fen grimaced, not liking the idea of those unseen tendrils above them even more.  Though it might not allow her to see them like Aeris, Fen took the opportunity to cast _Arcane Sight_ on herself just in case.  At the very least it would give her a head's up on any more magical traps in the tower.  And she gave a longer glance at both the inside doors on this floor...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Casting _Arcane Sight_ (duration 17 minutes)
(1d20+13)[*18*] Spot
Let me know if/when to make Spellcraft checks if Fen sees anything ping for magic.
Move to K16


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

"It seems that our task is a bit more urgent than expected. One moment, let me see if this place is warded inside as thoroughly as it is outside."

Extreme Yin becomes less real than usual and floats straight upward to, and hopefully through, the ceiling. 
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard: Extreme Yin will become Ethereal, dropping his incorporeal state.
Move: Extreme Yin will maintain his position at K18 but will float straight up. Hopefully he'll pierce the ceiling.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Ethereal


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Fen moves into the room and looks around, but between her and Aeris. they see nothing of note.

As Yin floats towards the ceiling, he encounters the same 'reinforcement' as the outer walls, blocking his easy access. In fact, He finds it incredibly difficult to maintain an ethereal form rather than a manifesting one here within the tower, instead of the other way around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Yin struggles to maintain ethereal form currently. While he can become mostly ethereal, the walls provide too much resistance in the face of the strange difficulties. Yin currently treats objects/people as difficult terrain while traveling though their square, but solid walls prove impassable in this area.

*Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering)* and/or *Knowledge (The Planes)* check from everyone paying attention to the mystery of the ethereal-resistant stonework/area.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris, now witnessing Yin's challenges in passing through the fortified structure, can't help but wonder what might cause such a thing.

*Spoiler: Knowledge*
Show

(1d20+36)[*53*] relevant knowledge (she has all knowledge skills at +36, original roll was in the OOC thread and rolled a natural 1 for 37 total, Biscuit, your choice on how to adjudicate since it was my mistake)


*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

No magick on the inner doors, but that didn't mean they were free of traps.  But Yin's troubles gave her some pause.  That feeling that this was more a trap to snare *them* rather than to keep interlopers out was growing stronger and stronger.

(1d20+21)[*23*] Know: Planes

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

Noting the lack of arcane magics at play, and recalling what she knows about the ethereal plane, Aeris recalls a bit of planar architecture knowledge. She knows that while the Ethereal Plane is mostly an insubstantial mirror of the Material Plane, some solids _do_ exist there that have no reality on the Material Plane. If a sufficiently large ethereal solid coexists with the part of the plane where a structure stands, ethereal intruders cant sneak inside (any more than a nonethereal person could pass through a huge rock on the Material Plane). She concludes this natural planar phenomenon must have been taken into account when deciding the exact location to build this particular watchtower in order to give an extra layer of protection to the structure without adding to its cost to construct and fortify against that particular method of infiltration or attack. It likely also effected the size and shape of the structure as well in order to retain the same protection throughout the entire building.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris whispers towards Yin "I think this building exists both on the material and ethereal planes, possibly built on a naturally occurring ethereal formation, but it's hard to say. My suspicion is that you won't be able to pass through any of the walls, unfortunately for us."

*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Doxkid

"I had my suspicions, but it's good to confirm these details as early as possible. Fen would you mind probing for traps once more? If we're clear then I'll lead us onward."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard: Back to an incorporeal state.
Move: Extreme Yin will return to floating just barely above the ground.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Ethereal


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris paces around the room, whispering aloud to herself "Such a cautious foe we face. If the enemy's base can't be passed through by an Ethereal entity, and they have tricks and traps on their doors, perhaps they're using more mundane means to bypass their own defenses." relying on her keen Elven senses to detect any secret passages.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Aeris is cover the entire room with a single double move by following the outside wall and then walking up the center. As an Elf, if there are any secret doors within 5ft of her at any time she automatically gets to roll Search.
(1d20+17)[*36*]


*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Still invisible, Fen drew her tools back out of the haversack and then extended them.  She scanned the floor for any potential trigger plate before the left door before approaching the door itself, mental senses waiting for the warning of any nearby foe all the while.  **~On it...~**

(1d20+39)[*53*] (Search)
(1d20+13)[*16*] (Listen)
(1d20+13)[*15*] (Spot)
(1d20+37)[*50*] (Hide)
(1d20+35)[*48*] (Move Silently)

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

Fen finds no traps, and notes that the door is not locked. Those with sight reaching into the magic spectrum do not notice any magics at play within the room, except for the strange black tendrils trailing from above and extending below, seeming to ignore the stone barriers of ceiling and floor, in Aeris' case.

----------


## Cygnia

**~No traps here, door's already unlocked.  Path seems clear for you, Yin...~**  Fen stepped back reflexively to give the ghost room to maneuver, then put her tools back in her haversack. In a few moments, she was wielding her hand crossbow again.  **~Remember, at least one other halfling mind is with a dog above ground that I can sense so far, and at least three halflings below us so far.~**

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

"Very good. Let's go then."

Extreme Yin reaches out with mental power and opens the door on the left. Without hesitation he proceeds through it into the unknown.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Open the door, get on the floor. Everybody walk the dinosaur.

Jokes aside Extreme Yin opens the door telekinetically and floats through the threshold to a spot a few steps into the next room; he moves from K14 to G12.

Extreme Yin's Imp familiar will still bring up the rear, so it's just E-Yin in the room for now.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Fen followed after, body alert and tense for what they might be getting themselves into.   She trusted Aeris though to hopefully give them any heads-up about those damned tendrils.  Meanwhile, she strained her senses for any clue as to what might be up ahead...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Moving to H13.  Mindsight pings within 100ft.

(1d20+37)[*45*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*52*] Move Silently
(1d20+13)[*17*] Spot
(1d20+13)[*29*] Listen


 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

As you enter the room, the dilapidated remains of half a dozen bunks and personal trunks all sized for smaller races lay askew and have long since fallen to ruin. Covered in dust and composed mostly of rotted wood, the bunks themselves seem to have been simple wooden frames on slightly raised slabs of stone, with a tall trunk accompanying each. The trunks that managed to retain their shapes despite the decline into ruination all have their tops open, and the dust coating them has been disturbed sometime recently, as hardly any dust has settled once again on the marred face of the layers of dust.

Along all the walls, rusted metal hooks still stand interspersed throughout, though some have since rusted so completely that their remains sit under the pock marks in the walls where they once stood among their fellows. The east side of the room is home to a single door.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris wanders into the room quickly walking behind Extreme Yin and letting her eyes wander over the bunks and hooks.

"I'm glad we're not facing a full barracks of foes." Aeris whispers observing the state of repair of the bunks and remembering Fen's reports from her Mindsight ability.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to G13
Listen (1d20+37)[*54*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

The first thing Fen immediately noted was the disturbed dust on the trunks.

It made sense, of course.  No doubt, the first thing Legion's men probably wanted to see is if there were any useful goods left behind when they claimed this tower for themselves.  But the dust itself could tell a story if one looked closely enough.  A story that could show more than just mere looting.

**~Any new movement yet from those damn tendrils?~** Fen asked as she carefully looked over the room itself before approaching the door to check for traps and locks.  All the while, she kept her senses alert...

*Spoiler*
Show


Anything new pinging via Arcane Sight or Mindsight as Fen enters the barracks?

(1d20+39)[*57*] Search: traps & secret doors
(1d20+13)[*23*] Listen
(1d20+13)[*18*] Spot
(1d20+37)[*48*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*39*] Move Silently



*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

For a while Extreme Yin floats in place and takes no significant action. Knowing his own limitations quite well he silently watches over the progress of his teammates waiting to react to one of their discoveries, or to an attack against them considering the circumstances, instead of fumbling around and creating more problems.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Yin stands still and takes no significant action. His imp catches up to the team, waiting outside the door.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

As Fen checks the area for traps and secrets, one of the empty-appearing trunks is discovered to have a false bottom and a faded letter is found with a small leather-bound sewing kit containing a few needles, a spool's worth of thread, a folding leather thimble and five innocuous-looking buttons. 

As the kit is unfolded and the contents revealed, Aeris can tell right away that the buttons, at least, are magical. Their aura is that of moderate strength transmutation. Glancing back into the other room, she can tell that the tendrils are still in the same general positions they were before and there are none to be seen in this long-forgotten bunk room.

The faded letter's contents are too faded to make out the entire message clearly, but a few words and partial words are still legible, and are in common. 

"...y love...in case...toss....carefu....love yo...eart..."

----------


## Doxkid

"It would be nice to get the complete couple; I always enjoy putting Romance back into Necromancy... but that is something to consider later, I suppose.

The writer of this note seems to anticipate immediate danger; this was a watchtower so the exact nature of this danger is ambiguous, but the lack of significant damage to the door itself suggests the danger overwhelmed the room's occupants without significant struggle. Be it spell, army, or fiend, that source of danger would make a fine trophy. Almost as good as lovers immortalized in undeath.

...but that is also a matter for later. Shall we proceed?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Nothing significant.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

**~Door appears clean...~** Once they got back from the mission, they could research what the buttons could do.  For now though, experimenting with unknown magic items was an unnecessary risk -- one that hopefully wouldn't rear its ugly head right now.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris nods silently, and decides to carefully move the note and buttons and into her haversack to investigate later.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris, not exactly being the most patient or especially cautious seems to momentarily forget the stakes of their situation and with a curious eye wanders to the far side of the room and pulls open the door.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to K9
Listen [roll]1d20+37 (result here)
Open door


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Doxkid

Upon seeing a compatriot open the door Extreme Yin takes it upon himself to lead the way into the room; fortunately it seems that the outside of the tower is significantly better defended than the inside...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Extreme Yin double moves from G12 to P10, leaving enough room for the companions behind him to enter the new area.
Yin Imp moves to H9 to continue covering the rear of the group.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Fen followed soon after, paranoia on high alert for any new _pings_ from her Mindsight (or any new glows from _Arcane Sight_) as they delved deeper into this unnatural tower.  On one hand, nothing new had been sensed yet -- but that still left the door metaphorically open for mindless threats.

_...yeah, berk, gonna hafta ask ya t' stop thinkin' that crap, 'kay...?_

(1d20+37)[*53*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*53*] Move Silently

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

As Yin enters through the doorway, he immediately sees stones litering the floor and a quick glance up shows that they have crumbled away from the ceiling. A few very small gaps exist, but only large enough for a leg or arm, and not a whole person's worth.

Glancing around, he also notes a few dilapidated practice dummies lining the walls, a weapons rack with a few beat up examples of practice weaponry in various states of repair, and also a target with its range protected by a thin stone wall - presumably to keep people entering from the south from being accidently shot.

A door sits to the north, as well as a short hall that Yin presumes leads to the eastern door they had not attempted to enter to the south, and a set of stone stairs leading down nestled in the southeast corner of the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*▒* = Rough terrain (requires 10ft of movement per square instead of the standard 5)
*웃* = Practice Dummy
*⊚* =Archery Target (I _know_ it looks like a boob - I'm sorry, but it was the closest symbol to a bullseye that I could find)
*⌸* = Weapons Rack

----------


## Cygnia

Still trying to be careful, Fen followed after the ghost into the next room.  Her brow furrowed as she looked over the rough terrain of the floor, then up to the ceiling and the holes.

_*~Yin, the holes in the ceiling -- are they free of the ward that blocks you, maybe?~*_  She paused before attempting to search for possible traps and other secrets, trying to see if any of the minds she had sensed earlier had moved or changed in any way or if anything in the room was imbued with the arcane.  Then she checked the door to the north for traps and locks...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Anything new via Mindsight or Arcane Sight?
(1d20+39)[*58*] Search
(1d20+37)[*48*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*53*] Move Silently
(1d20+13)[*27*] Spot
(1d20+13)[*19*] Listen


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

"First I would like to see just how durable this ceiling is now that part of it has collapsed. Bombard this point on my count. Three. Two. One. Fire!"

Extreme Yin takes his bundle of arrows in hand once more, returning the freedom of action to his powerful mind. With a glance and a thought, Extreme Yin grasps a training dummy and tries to wrench it from the ground and fling it at the ceiling in one harsh mental motion.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Move Action: 
Attempts to lift the training Dummy on 'O7' with Telekinesis. Maximum lifting capacity of 375 pounds.

Standard Action: Violent Thrust with that training dummy
Violent Thrust Attack to fling that training dummy at the ceiling above 'N9': (1d20+33)[*47*]
Violent Thrust damage: 11 (Cha Mod) + either (1 damage per 25 pounds) or (1d6 damage per 25 pounds) depending on whether you consider the training dummy a "Less dangerous item like a barrel" or "a hard, dense item like a rock/boulder".

TK's violent Thrust is now on a (1d4)[*3*] round cooldown, but it does not end as it normally would due to E Yin's the Master of the Unseen Hand class features.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris meanders into the new chamber. "Stairs... or door?" she whispers quietly to no one in particular, apparently not concerned with the flying the training dummy.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

*~*A dog and one halfling are upstairs last I checked*~* Being invisible at least hid the grimace Fen had at Yin's display.  It was also the reason she stayed her hand at firing at the ceiling.  *~*If that's our missing scout's companion, I'd like it on our side to figure which halfling we then need to rescue...*~*

Maybe they were being kept together -- or maybe they were split up.  Either way, Fen decided it would be best to prepare for newcomers due to the noise from the training dummy.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

Aeris notices nothing emitting a noticeable magical aura in this room. 

Fen searches the room methodically and finds a mechanical fire trap triggered by the top step of the stairs leading downwards.

Yin snatches a practice dummy up in a mental grip before blasting it against the ceiling, showering the room in loose straw, pieces of stone, and broken kindling as it explodes upon impact. The holes now have spiderwebbed cracks radiating outward, causing stone dust to powder the room, and the party with a fine layer of it.



(OOC: Everyone please make a spot check.)

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Careful of the steps -- looks like there's a fire trap on that top one.*~* As she shook the dust off herself, Fen doubted Yin would be affected by mere fire, but she and Aeris might not be as fortunate.  She pulled out her tools and began the disabling attempt...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Moving to the rubble on R10
(1d20+13)[*16*] Spot
(1d20+30)[*33*] Disable Device



*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

Extreme Yin smiles smugly at the damage he has done to the ceiling; one more attack like that and there's a good chance of blasting straight through into the next area without needing to risk taking the stairs. His exceptionally powerful spirit is almost completely devoted to admiring his own handywork mentalwork; vanity thy name is Extreme Yin.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Total Spot check (in OOC) of 38; a roll of 2 and a base modifier of 36. If he does find anything it's a blind cat's luck and not his focus or attention to detail. 
Violent Thrust is still on a 2 round CD
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris doesn't seem particularly concerned, waiting patiently for the clear before taking action though who knows how long the capricious elf's patience will last. "I don't see those tendrils in this room." she whispers to her companions.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*25*]
Listen (1d20+37)[*53*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Aeris catches a flash of movement through one of the holes in the ceiling. Yin had been looking at that particular spot by chance and saw that _something_ was definitely watching them from above, but as soon as it is spotted, it vanishes from line of sight. What it was is impossible to decern through such a small opening from so far above.

As this is going on, Fen makes quick work of the trap, managing to retrieve a small, sealed ampule. Being extremely careful, as years of trap disarming has taught her that if broken, this ampule will ignite on contact with air. The stairway is now clear as far as can be seen from this floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The ampule is considered a thrown splash weapon, exploding for 5d6 fire damage to everything within the square it is thrown (range is 10' as it is very small/light) and every adjacent square. It is _extremely_ fragile and will break if dropped, squeezed, or even tapped with anything stronger than a gentle touch - the glass ampule is nearly paper thin, and perfect for trap-making...for someone _very_ confident in handling such an item.

----------


## Aegis013

"Something is up there." Aeris whispers pointing upwards. "If it's hostile we've almost certainly lost any element of surprise we may have previously held."
Then after a momentary pause "So, door or stairs?"

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

*~*This feels like a set-up -- there's been no movement whatsoever from any of the sentient minds I sensed here.  You'd think Yin's display would have gotten some reaction from the troops...*~* Fen grimaced, carefully putting the flame ampule in one of the side pockets of her haversack. _...this could come in handy..._

She shot a glance up towards where Aeris said she saw movement.  *~*And I'm not sensing anything where you saw something upstairs.  Either it's an illusion or an automaton or mindless -- or whatever's up there could be warded by a Mind Blank as well.  We need to be alert.  Let's take this mystery upstairs and confront it head on...*~*

(1d20+35)[*44*] Move Silently
(1d20+37)[*54*] Hide

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

"Counteroffer: We finish blasting a hole in the ceiling and perform a simultaneous two-point breech on both the stairs and the ceiling. I am best suited for close quarter spell combat anyway, so placing me closer to our observer (or observers) would make the most of my abilities. Coincidentally I am of no use disarming traps (occasionally have difficulty triggering them, whether I intend to do so or not) but if they were willing to trap the bottom of the stairs it's quite possible that there is another trap at the top as well.

Once we engage an enemy you are welcome to attack through me since I am _exceptionally_ durable." Extreme Yin has yet to move, his eyes still on the target weak point in the ceiling and his mind still recondensing it's power into a form he can easily use in battle. It'll just take a few more moments...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Violent Thrust is still on a 1 round CD
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

"You may be facing the threat alone for some amount of time if the door to the chamber or the stairs are trapped. If you go forward with it, we'll back you up once we get up there." Aeris observes, given the pattern of the traps and wards on the various portals within this tower.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 19 minutes
True Seeing - 19 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Still invisible, Fen pinched the bridge of her nose in frustration with the ghost.  Despite her (pretty damn well founded) concerns about the situation, Yin seemed hell-bent and determined to barge around like a ravager in a porcelain shop (and THAT had been a "fun" time in Sigil two years ago).

Something was off.  There were minds, but no motion or movement from any of them.  Not even a worried hushed whisper of _"Get 'em!"_ or _"Shut up!"_.  And then there were those creepy other-dimensional tendrils Aeris had seen.  It reminded Fen of, at best, certain monstrous plants lying in wait in the jungles of Xen'drik.

And at worst, beings like mind flayers or aboleths.  _...or Riedra..._

Fen drew out a copper coin and began deftly weaving it between the fingers of her left hand, willing her magicks to be stronger than usual as she cast her focus on the damaged ceiling.  Yes, there were minds up there.  Yes, one might even be the canine of their missing scouts -- _ but what are they thinking of right now?_ 

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Casting Detect Thoughts, using Heighten Spell so it takes a 7th lvl slot.  If they count as being denied a Dex bonus, the DC is 30, of not it's 28.


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

"Face them alone? That is simply a question of timing. Hence a _simultaneous_ breach instead of a _sequential_ breach. Of course we cannot ensure that there would not be any significant magical or interdimensional interference, but worst come to worst I'll simply be dead again." His willpower is almost fully re-coalesced, so Extreme Yin reaches out with mental power to grasp another projectile...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


I don't think a round has passed yet, so Violent Thrust is still on a 1 round CD.
Standard: Telekinesis to pick up either a large stone from among the original rubble in the room or another training dummy, having already destroyed the one from position 'O7'. Basically just looking something large enough to finish the job of busting open a new doorway for those so inclined to enter that way (mostly himself).

Did Lifesense pick up on any light when the being passed near the hole in the ceiling? (Living creatures are basically like walking torches to him. More details in the 'sense' spoiler below.)
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Biscuit

Fen detects no thoughts, and Yin catches no telltale feedback from lifesense. Aeris catches the sight of a partial loop of another tendril as it bobs through the ceiling briefly, but it quickly draws taut once again and vanishes into the floor above. 

Using Telekenesis, Yin snatches up another practice dummy and prepares to fling it at the ceiling again. Those who are invisible spend a moment to brush themselves off, having been covered and therefore outlined by stone dust from the partially destroyed ceiling and practice dummy debris.

----------


## Cygnia

_This...this is wrong..._ Call it inquisitive's instinct or call it paranoia, but Fen was disliking this entire tower.  More and more it felt like one big pitcher plant -- they could get in, but they'd have difficulty getting out.

And the very fact that the "sentient minds" weren't even thinking anything had her on edge. _Bait for a trap -- for us._

(1d20+21)[*25*] Know: Psionics w/Collector of Stories

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

As the pieces start to come together in her mind, Fen recalls a story about a very _specialized_ form of psionic manifester - a truly evil manifester that uses their unique form of psionic power to cocoon their victims in a foul stasis power and drains their life force to fuel their manifesting through a tether of psionic power. Effectively draining the life from their victims at need over minutes or even days - possibly weeks, as needed, and using their life force to refuel their ability to manifest their psionic powers and ultimately killing the victims. The cocoons they utilize paralyze the victim for draining and it leaves them in a sort of stasis, keeping them unaware of their doomed fate until the last bit of life is ripped from them to be used by the psionic manifester.

A shiver runs up Fen's spine at the memory, and the suspended, unaware minds that once brought curiosity now fill her with an ominous foreboding.

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Traveler protect us -- this IS a trap!*~*  Over the telepathic link, Fen's tone was tinged with fear.  *~*Aeris, those tendrils you saw--*~*  As quickly as she could, Fen explained what she had recalled about this type of psionic manifester.  How it put its victims in stasis to feed and refuel its own power.  *~*It's not just the scout and his dog -- it's everyone here!*~*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)
Greater Fiendslayer Crystal now on Hand Crossbow: A fiendslayer crystal helps you fight creatures infused with evil. A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to evil outsiders. The weapon is treated as good-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. If the weapon scores a critical hit against an evil outsider, that creature cant use any teleportation abilities or spells for 1 round.
Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

"Fascinating." Aeris whispers, using the knowledge Fen shared to try to better understand the situation.

*Spoiler: Knowledge: psionics*
Show

(1d20+36)[*48*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 19 minutes
True Seeing - 19 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

With Fen's revelation, Aeris's understanding of psionics allows her deduce that the minds the party has sensed are likely _all_ cocooned and in various stages of being drained. As psionic characters grow in ability, they search for ways to improve themselves, for they are their own source of power. In their studies of their own minds and bodies, they encounter limitations and work for ways to overcome them. Most develop mental techniques to increase their capabilities, while others discover items that can help their powers grow.

_Some_, however, follow a _darker_ path. The 'Body Leech' is one of these, and fits Fen's description perfectly. They have found that they do have limitations, but these limitations can be overcome easily. There is power _everywhere_, walking around villages and cities. _Every_ person is a cognizance crystal just waiting to be captured and exploited. The Body Leech knows _just_ how to accomplish this. They also are known to craft large canines made of wispy purplish black ectoplasm called Tether Hounds to guard their horrific cocoons, though in essence, they are really just a highly specialized form of astral construct. They are quite large, standing about six feet at the shoulder. She now realizes the black rope-like cords she is seeing with True Sight are the 'tethers' connecting the Body Leech to their hideous cocoons and possibly tether hounds that guard them. The tether hounds can not venture far from their assigned cocoons unless moved by the Body Leech along their various cocoon tethers to different cocoons.

With dawning horror, she also recalls the _several_ tethers she first saw leading _away_ from the tower's peek in _every_ direction as when she first cast True Sight, and that a _truly_ powerful Body Leech can be connected to well over a dozen cocoons at a time that can remain tethered for well over a _hundred_ miles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Doxkid

"Psionics is more flexible than magic, it seems; it's nigh impossible to do something like that with simple necromancy.

But if there is a parallel to be drawn, it's that this is almost certainly not beneficial to the victims. We should move quickly if we are planning to save our principal; in theory we could also try to hunt down the Body Leech, but my preference would be to secure our objective before taking on the psionist who may decide to liquidate local assets for a fleeting combat advantage.

Should we be feeling 'democratically inclined' as the humans say, I vote to clear the attic and then work our way downward before searching the area around this fortified lunchbox." Extreme Yin takes up a position directly under the opening in the ceiling and his Imp Familiar, who had purposefully lagged behind before, hovers over Fen's shoulder; the Practice Dummy in hand mental grasp is primed and ready to throw. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


REAFY. TO. _GO!_

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Constructs.  Great.*~* Fen's sarcasm was palatable.  A majority of her magicks would be useless against such foes.

Fortunately, she had just the thing to help.  She quickly drew out another crystal and switched it out for the one currently on her hand crossbow.  Realizing that she might need a bit more help (especially when it came to those accursed tendrils), she then also cast _True Seeing_ on herself.

*~*Ready...*~* She then carefully approached the door to the north, keeping alert for more traps.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Switching out her Greater Fiendslayer Crystal for her Greater Demolition Crystal
Casting True Seeing 

(1d20+37)[*55*] (Hide)
(1d20+35)[*55*] (Move Silently)
(1d20+39)[*47*] (Search -- add +2 for magical traps)




*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal now on hand crossbow:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris stays near Fen, taking comfort knowing that she's not alone. "I agree that rescuing our target takes priority. It may be wise to avoid direct confrontation with such a powerful manifester. Somehow though, I doubt they'll fail to notice one of their psionic batteries being stolen." she whispers.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Doxkid

"Then we will extract the principal and then determine our course of action from there. I'm breaking ground first, but we enter simultaneously on your signal.

_3.2.1.FIRE!_" This time Extreme Yin is much more excited about the situation. This isn't just property damage anymore; this is a rightful action to save lives from a rogue dark mage psionist! He's perfectly justified in _'doing what needs to be done'_ so long as his teammates and the principal escape reasonably unscathed. The Undead he creates here will have a clean history without any need for whitewashing or trickery; any celestials nitpicking the details of his undead from now on will be severely disappointed.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard Action: Violent Thrust with that training dummy
Violent Thrust Attack to fling that training dummy at the ceiling above 'N9': (1d20+33)[*52*]
Violent Thrust damage: 11 (Cha Mod) + _either_ (1 damage per 25 pounds) _or_ (1d6 damage per 25 pounds) depending on whether you consider the training dummy a "Less dangerous item like a barrel" or "a hard, dense item like a rock/boulder".

TK's violent Thrust is now on a (1d4)[*3*] round cooldown, but it does not end Telekinesis as it normally would due to Extreme Yin's Master of the Unseen Hand class features.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Defenses*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Ethereal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Fen checks the door for traps but finds none. It is presumably unlocked, however, as there isn't even a locking mechanism present.

As another practice dummy slams into the ceiling, a spiderweb of cracks appear on the surface accompanied by the sharp snapping of stones. A slow trickle at first, but picking up speed to rapidly encompass the entire middle section of the ceiling, pieces of snapped stone shards begin to rain down on the group from above. 

(OOC: Everyone make a reflex save - DC (1d6+10)[*14*] - or take (1d4)[*3*] points of non-magical bludgeoning damage from falling debris)

A hole that encompasses almost the entire room save some portions along the edges near the walls opens up to the room above. The room is also unlit and nothing moves in the cloud of stone dust filling both spaces, still slowly settling over everything.

----------


## Cygnia

(1d20+21)[*25*] (reflex)

The drawback of a hole in the ceiling would be any sort of maneuverability once the corporeal Fen and Aeris *got* actually upstairs.  Still, with no traps or locks on the door, it was time to see if there *was* a route to said upper floor behind said door.

As always, Fen cautiously opened the door...

(1d20+37)[*46*] (Hide)
(1d20+35)[*46*] (Move Silently)
(1d20+13)[*14*] (Spot)
(1d20+13)[*24*] (Listen)

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

Fen deftly dodges the worst of the falling debris, simply getting a little dusty once again and having to spend a moment brushing herself off again lest it ruin her ongoing invisibility. Pushing the door open, Fen reveals a room full of shelving covered in thick layers of dust. While most of it is broken or crumbling trash, she notes a single magical aura of strong evocation with True Sight emanating from a long metal object on one shelf, half covered in detritus (O3). 

Another set of stairs - this one leading up - and a closed door occupy the western wall, while both the north and eastern walls are covered in the shelving she spots as she opens the door. Some free-standing shelving sits in the middle of the room as well, but the lack of wall support has taken its toll and the shelving is slumped and partially collapsed onto the ground.

*Spoiler: Map Legend*
Show


*⌹* = Shelving
🔓= Door has been cleared & opened before
🔒 = Door has not been cleared & opened before
💢 = Denotes the player-made hole (appears on the '1st Floor' map now located in a tab at the bottom of the map sheet)

*Note:* The Strike-Through will still be used to denote a currently _closed_ door, while the absence of a strike-through will denote that the door is currently _open_.

----------


## Cygnia

Years of training had Fen holding back her initial urge to check out the immediate glowing object.  Even with all the apparent years of disuse and destruction in the room, she still did her due diligence in making sure the room wasn't trapped.  Likewise, the other door might hold a not so friendly surprise behind it.  After all, it would be bad form to get caught in some sort of pincer maneuver...

...and Fen was totally not looking for an excuse to delay dealing with those creepy tendrils that were no doubt waiting for them upstairs.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d20+39)[*43*] Search (add +2 for any Magical traps)
(if clear/safe, grab object that pings the True Sight at O3, then over to K5)
(1d20+28)[*30*] Open Lock (if needed)
(1d20+37)[*52*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*48*] Move Silently


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

Extreme Yin barely reacts to the falling debris; very little of it fell upon him anyway and what _should_ hit him passes through the spirit being without him taking any active action. His familiar is slightly more active in it's avoidance of injury, but it too passes through this tribulation unharmed.

His invisible Imp Familiar moves on with Fen while Extreme Yin remains in place, poised to attack once his companions have taken up their proper positions...assuming nothing comes down to scrap with him first, of course.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


TK's violent Thrust is now on a 2 round cooldown, but it does not end Telekinesis as it normally would due to Extreme Yin's Master of the Unseen Hand class features.

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris moves past the door, following Fen, in efforts to escape the collapsing room. Once she escapes the debris past the door's treshhold she scans her environment for new dangers as she brushes dust from the prior room off of her outfit. Noticing the magic aura with her True Seeing, Aeris ponders what information the aura may offer.

"Odd that there would be a cursed weapon here. I think it best if we leave it be as I'm not prepared to cleanse such an object at this time. I'll leave the doors and any potential traps or wards to the expert." Aeris whispers to Fen acknowledging her companion's skill and indicating her intention to follow and support.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+16)[*27*] Reflex Save
(1d20+16)[*27*] spot
(1d20+37)[*52*] listen
55 on spellcraft


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Due to Aeris' warning, Fen held off picking up the sword.

----------


## Biscuit

Entering what seems like a store room, Fen and Aeris see debris covered shelves. Fen notices that one shelf doubles as a secret door that she can't _quite_ figure out how to unlock, while the actual door leading west must be barred by some sort of bar because the locking mechanism isn't engaged, but the door isn't budging at all. 

The room seems to be free of traps (aside from the cursed sword in the corner, if one counts that as a trap), however, including the stairs leading to the 1st floor of the tower.

Yin watches them leave the partially destroyed training room, and soon catches sight of dust swirling in the air above, as if kicked up by something just out of sight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I used Fen's unlock roll for the secret door (now noted as the bookshelf with the lock symbol), but the attempt fails. It _can_ be retried, if/when you want to spend the time on doing so.

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Hrrrm...secret door.  Give me a sec here...*~* The other (obvious) door cast aside for now, Fen flexed her fingers, picked up her tools again and tried picking the lock one more time.  Now it was the _principle_ of the damn thing.

(1d20+28)[*42*] (open lock)

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

With a little extra effort, Fen manages to unlock the door concealed within the shelving. As the shelving pops out and swings open, a small room is revealed.

Immediately upon the revealing of the room, the glow of Magic via their active True Sight illuminates the small space for both Fen and Aeris. A small shelf wraps around the small closet-like room and a handful of bottles that radiate magic sit along their otherwise dusty boards. Each of the four bottles are labeled, though neither Aeris or Fen are fluent in the language. Two bottles of red liquid are identically labeled, and two bottles of green liquid are also identically labeled - all four bottles are free of the dust that pervades the rest of the shelving, and all radiate a minor aura of Conjuration.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If anyone gets close enough to read the bottles carefully, they...May attempt 2 Decipher Script checks to figure out the labels of both set of bottles.May also make 2 Spellcraft checks to identify the exact spells each set of potions contain.

----------


## Doxkid

With his mental powers reestablished Extreme Yin takes this quiet moment to examine the possible movement above him. With his magical talents restrained to necromancy and telekinesis he will have an...interesting fight ahead, to say the least, so he spends every bit of his vast mental faculties to keep track of even the slightest trace of activity and movement above.

All of his bluster aside if Extreme Yin is going to be taking on the brunt of enemy fire cannot let himself get attacked from behind once he clears the opening.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Listen: (1d20+36)[*44*]
Spot: (1d20+36)[*56*]

TK's violent Thrust is probably off cooldown now since things have been happening elsewhere.

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

Minor aura.  Which meant they might not be that powerful.  Just enough to aid a garrison in case of a possible assault.  Still, Fen attempted a translation before offering them to Aeris for her insight.  After all, they might be needed when they went upstairs...


[roll]1d20+14[/roll] Decipher Script

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris peers into the secret room, curious to its contents, particularly given the magical auras.

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Decipher Script 
(1d20+36)[*42*]
(1d20+36)[*41*]

Spellcraft
(1d20+39)[*54*]
(1d20+39)[*53*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 19 minutes
True Seeing - 19 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Both Fen and Aeris can tell that while long-faded, the tightly controlled script simply labels them 'Potion of Cure Light Wounds' on the red bottles and 'Potion of Lesser Vigor' on the green. Despite how faded the labels are, Aeris confirms that she is confident that they are labeled correctly, and that the potions are still consumable for their labeled effects.

As they lean in and squint to read the tight script, Fen notices that the shelf they sit upon is thicker than the others, and that the shelf actually splits longways and a small handle sits on the bottom as if to assist in pulling the bottom portion in some manner.

----------


## Cygnia

_...more secrets on secrets..._ Curiosity piqued, Fen checked for traps once more before attempting to open the odd shelving...

(1d20+39)[*50*] Search (add +2 if they're magical)
(1d20+30)[*50*] Disable Device (if needed)
(1d20+28)[*48*] Open Lock (if needed)

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

Searching the undershelf itself for trigger mechanisms, Fen only finds that the bottom simply pulls down, like a cleverly designed upside jewelry box, revealing a built-in alchemy set. 

Little shelves keep the glassware objects in their proper storage places while the shelf is open at its fullest (about a 45-degree angle). It looks new, as if it had not been used, save for several empty bottles, all of which are labeled in the same handwriting. It looks as though the used potion bottles were returned to the case after use, and only four spots are left empty - presumably the four still-full bottles left on the shelf itself.

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Looks like an Alchemist's Lab here.  Best to leave it for now.  No need for any extra weight before we engage in those damn things upstairs...*~* Fen nodded grimly.  *~* Aeris, you want one of each potion before we head up?*~*

(She will hand off one green and one red if Aeris says so, then pocket the other 2 in her haversack)

*~*Here's hoping the stairs aren't trapped.  If they aren't, I'll give you an 'all clear' to attempt the pincer, Yin...*~*

*...once more into the breach...*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Going for upstairs
(1d20+39)[*51*]  Search (add +2 if they're magical)
(1d20+30)[*48*] Disable Device (if needed)
(1d20+37)[*42*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*39*] Move Silently
(1d20+13)[*28*] Listen
(1d20+13)[*25*] Spot

If there's no traps, hold at the top of the stairs should it be safe to do so so we can time this pincer right... 


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris follows Fen up the stairs, staying close as they're about to pass into the stairwell she asks in a whisper "We're leaving the other door unopened? I guess it is wise to prioritize our main objective. There's no telling when our opponent will leech the rest of the halfling's life force."

She keeps her wits about her as they ascend to the next level, her long elven ears twitching at the slightest noise.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*24*]
Listen (1d20+37)[*53*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 19 minutes
True Seeing - 19 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Aye, we need to get this job done before it's too late.  If we don't need to escape in due haste afterwards, we can hopefully get it open and see if there's anything useful, throw a Knock spell on it or something if it keeps being ornery...*~*

----------


## Doxkid

"Ready and waiting"

He's tracking the displacement of dust, but Extreme Yin is just as ready as ever.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Listen: (1d20+36)[*40*]
Spot: (1d20+36)[*49*]

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Yin loses sight of Fen and Aeris from his peripheral as they go further into the adjacent room towards the stairs. Eyes glued to the hole above, he watches the dust finally settle. No sight or sound betray any more movement upstairs as of yet.

Fen and Aeris make their way up the untrapped stone spiral stairs, followed by the Imp. The arrive at a landing, facing another set of stairs leading upwards on the far wall, and a door in the middle of the southern well spaced evenly between the staircases. scraps of cloth hang from bars along the north wall where tapestries obviously hung long ago. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Please move your Character Initials to the 1st Floor portion of the map, as appropriate (tab at the bottom of the map).

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Door here. More stairs leading up too...*~* Fen figured it was best to keep Yin in the loop back downstairs.  She paused, straining to listen or see if anything was off before checking the door for traps.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Moved to I3 on the 1st floor
Assuming nothing is setting off True Seeing/Mindsight/Arcane Sight beforehand?
(1d20+13)[*32*] Spot
(1d20+13)[*22*] Listen
(1d20+39)[*45*] Search (add +2 for magical traps)
(1d20+30)[*39*] Disable Device (if needed)
(1d20+28)[*47*] Open Lock (if needed)
(1d20+37)[*48*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*44*] Move Silently

Fen won't open the door itself until we're all on the same page so to speak (ie, so she can give Yin the mental heads' up just beforehand)


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris waits for Fen to inspect the door, pondering what might be behind the next portal's threshold.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 18 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 18 minutes
True Seeing - 18 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

Finding no immediate magic signatures in the area, Aeris and Fen focus on the 2nd floor door. Fen find the door locked, but quietly makes short work of it, despite recognizing it is an excellent quality lock. Finding no traps, she gives her teammates the heads up that things might be about to kick off. 

Extreme Yin readies himself to launch up into the room above even as Aeris and Fen brace themselves to enter from their side.

----------


## Cygnia

*~*Opening the door via spell on three...*~*  Already on edge and extremely concerned about the minions of this unknown enemy, Fen was taking no chances about being directly in front of the door when it opened -- invisibility or not.  She made sure her hand crossbow was on the ready in one hand...

*~*....one...two...*~*

...a brass key in the other, Fen whispered the words and made a twisting gesture in order to activate the spell to open the door without touching it.

*~*...THREE...!*~*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Open/Close on the door.
(1d20+37)[*52*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*47*] Move Silently



*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

Finally!

Upon hearing the should of "_Three_" Extreme Yin springs up through the hole in the ceiling, his powerful mind scanning for his target. This is going to be _fun_.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


It's time.

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

----------


## Cygnia

_...let's do this..._  No immediate enemy in front.  Fen then hustled inside, making sure her back was against a wall as she tried to get a bead on everything...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move to L5.  Can she sense via Mindsight where in the room the dog and halfling are at least?
(1d20+10)[*12*] Initiative
(1d20+13)[*28*] Spot
(1d20+13)[*16*] Listen
(1d20+37)[*47*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*50*] Move Silently




*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris cautiously makes her way forward, making an effort to be aware of her surroundings. Seeing Fen looking left, she decides to check the right side for danger.

*Spoiler: Actions/Perception*
Show

move to H5
Spot (1d20+16)[*28*]
Listen (1d20+37)[*44*]


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 18 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 18 minutes
True Seeing - 18 minutes

----------


## Biscuit

As they enter the large room strewn with debris, Fen pauses to scan the area,̶ b̶u̶t̶ ̶s̶e̶e̶s̶ ̶n̶o̶ ̶e̶n̶e̶m̶i̶e̶s̶.̶ (Revised in next post) She does notice what looks like the remains of a smashed crystal ball in the center of the room upon a stone plinth with a concave top, as well as several indents spaced along the walls.

Yin's vision is dominated by one Large form half-blended into the shadows that looms _right next to him_.

Aeris sees faint magical Transmuation auras from evenly spaced indents along the walls, but two large predators takes her attention away from them _very_ quickly...

She sees two Large creatures made of the same oily black shadow of the tethers off to either side of the center of the room, half-blended in with the shadows but clear to her magical True Sight. Even crouched and ready to spring, she can clearly see that theeir shadowy bodies stand over six feet at the shoulder with only two shadowy limbs holding them upright as and a black tether comprises their back half stretched to span the room, disappearing into the southern wall. As Aeris assesses them, she sees their jaws flex aggressively...but they seem to be scanning the room. Obviously aware that something is intruding upon their territory, they haven't seemed to have pinpointed the members of the group - thanks in large part, no doubt, to the spell of Superior Invisibility. She does not, however, see Yin, her vision hampered by the hulking forms, as well as several partial walls breaking the room into odd angles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*☬* = Tether Hound
⬤ = Unidentified Magical Wall Indents
*❂* = Plinth with shattered crystal ball

Enemies choose to hold their actions, as they cannot locate anyone to target yet. 

Therefore, the group acts first. I generally do group actions to cut down on wait times for posting, but for this first round since Fen would _technically_ go first and cannot _see_ the enemies yet, Fen's action for this round should reflect not having a target for this round (no matter who posts in what order, Fen should ignore any actions taken by others for this round only).

----------


## Cygnia

OOC: Given Fen's Arcane Sight & True Seeing, she can probably see & determine those indents are magical too.  :Small Cool: 

Fen could sense the halfling and the dog were in the south.  But the indents in the room gave her pause.  If those were more traps, it would make getting to the prisoners and then getting them out of here much more difficult.

To say nothing of those constructs lurking in here somewhere...

She paused, trying to figure out if they're yet another threat to deal with.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Scooch to N5
(1d20+39)[*42*] Search (+2 if it's magical)
(1d20+23)[*27*] Spellcraft
(1d20+30)[*39*] Disable Device (if needed, +2 if it's magical)





*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Biscuit

> Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
> True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)


Fen also sees the enemies clearly and quickly determines with a keen-eyed scrutiny that the magical indents in the wall are _not_ traps of some sort, but instead some sort of devices that require manual operation and their 'output' is focused _outside_ the tower and not _into_ this chamber, and the enemies do not seem to pay them any regard. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sorry, don't know how I missed that Fen also had True Sight. Fen can see the enemies as clearly as Aeris with True Seeing, and I will allow the determination of the indents not being traps/threats to only take a Swift action due to Fen's extensive skill will all things Trap related, so Fen may still use a full action, or a standard action + move action this round if desired.

----------


## Doxkid

Upon seeing a hint of another creature just around the corner Extreme Yin takes it upon himself to neutralize the one at his side before the two can become problems. From the bundle in his hand he fires a deluge of arrows, flicking one after another into the creature point-blank.

It's time to see if these creatures bleed.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard Action: Violent Thrust on 15 arrows from the arrow bundle Extreme Yin is carrying.
Arrow 1: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*38*] Damage (1d4+12)[*16*] 
Arrow 2: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*51*] Damage (1d4+12)[*14*] 
Arrow 3: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*47*] Damage (1d4+12)[*16*] 
Arrow 4: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*52*] Damage (1d4+12)[*14*] 
Arrow 5: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*47*] Damage (1d4+12)[*14*] 
Arrow 6: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*38*] Damage (1d4+12)[*16*] 
Arrow 7: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*37*] Damage (1d4+12)[*15*] 
Arrow 8: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*34*] Damage (1d4+12)[*13*] 
Arrow 9: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*52*] Damage (1d4+12)[*14*] 
Arrow 10: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*52*] Damage (1d4+12)[*14*] 
Arrow 11: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*42*] Damage (1d4+12)[*15*] 
Arrow 12: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*50*] Damage (1d4+12)[*16*] 
Arrow 13: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*44*] Damage (1d4+12)[*16*] 
Arrow 14: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*35*] Damage (1d4+12)[*15*] 
Arrow 15: Attack Roll (1d20+33)[*53*] Damage (1d4+12)[*13*] 

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

NOTES: 13,985 arrow remaining out of 14,000 (Total on hand)
85 out of 100 arrows remaining (in this bundle of arrows).

----------


## Cygnia

_Not a trap. Good..._ One less thing to worry about.

Fen considered engaging with the enemy.  But, rather than kill-steal from a ghost, Fen used Yin's distraction to keep moving around the hole towards the south where she had sensed the prisoners-in-stasis.  If she could free them and slap a bracelet on them, at least one part of the mission would be accomplished...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Continue moving to Q10 then.  :Small Big Grin: 
(1d20+37)[*45*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*42*] Move Silently


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris, recalling the various potential abilities of Astral Constructs, decides to occupy this entity with other targets. She deftly retrieves a small wax candle which is partially held in a tiny cloth bag - a strange thing she keeps numerous of on her person and begins to exhale an incantation of the arcane arts. Magical energy flows forward as the air whirls together forming into what appears to be a multitude of Huge Orglashes - elemental beings of air and cold.

The whirling air then drains the heat from the area, icing it over in effort destroy the enemy creature. Aeris retreats, knowing her incantation will have given away her current position.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free Action: Knowledge check and results
Standard: Cast Summon Monster VII using Rapid Summoning to summon a Huge Orglash - Imbued Summoning allows Aeris to provide it the benefit of Mirror Image giving it (1d4+6)[*7*] images
The Orglash is centered in D9 where there is sufficient space for it to appear.
Move: retreat towards Fen and Yin to L5.

The summoned Orglash casts Cone of Cold against the target:
Caster level check for SR (1d20+16)[*26*]

Cone of Cold deals (15d6)[*59*] cold damage, Reflex Save DC 16 for half




*Spoiler: Aeris Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 18 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 18 minutes
True Seeing - 18 minutes


*Spoiler: Summoned Orglash Statblock*
Show

*Huge Orglash*
- Usually Neutral Air Elemental Air Elemental, *Level* 16, *Init* 9, *HP* 200/200, *DR* 5/-, *Speed* Fly 100ft Perfect
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 19, *Will* 5, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*  Slam *2*  +19 (2d8+6+1d8 cold, 20)
 (+9 Dex, -2 Size, +6 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 29, Con 26, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Condition* None 

Darkvision 60ft
DR 5/-
Mirror Images: 7
Cold subtype
Elemental Traits

Duration: 23 rounds

----------


## Biscuit

Fifteen arrows all slam straight into the back of the Tether Hound next to Extreme Yin, virtually shredding the creature apart. Held together by shredded whisps of black ectoplasm, its body seems a hair's breath away from collapsing entirely. Spinning around, it eyes the empty air and snarls soundlessly as holes in its ectoplasmic body knits a small portion of itself back together.

A cone of cold washes over the Tether Hound at the other side of the room from the images of an Orglash that materializes next to it. Lashing out in fury, a claw and a bite destroy two of the images while a second claw catches the Orglash squarely (for (4d6+6)[*23*] -5 for DR slashing damage).

Having given up their usual ambush tactics, they are no longer hiding and Fen can see them clearly now if/when she has line of sight as she carefully skirts the large hole in the floor, hugging the wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Both Tether Hounds are injured, the one by Yin much more so. Both are clearly visible. As they were considered 'surprised', the one hit by adjacent ranged attacks does not get the normal attack of opportunity.

Fen automatically succeeds a DC 10 Balance Check to prevent falling into hole she skirts in the floor.

----------


## Cygnia

Yin was holding the construct's attention.  That was good.

Carefully, Fen maneuvered around the hole (with a bit of a grimace -- it was, after all, a problem she suspected would happen due to the ghost's impatience).  She still eyed the indents with some suspicion.

And she still kept up her hunt for other possible traps and obstacles.  Like the door up ahead.  Maybe their foe was arrogant enough to think the constructs were enough of a threat.

But Fen was paranoid enough to never hope that was the case.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move to K13
(1d20+39)[*59*] Search (+2 if traps are magical)
(1d20+30)[*32*] Disable Device (if needed, +2 if it's magical)
(1d20+28)[*29*] Open Lock (if needed)
(1d20+37)[*42*] Hide
(1d20+35)[*40*] Move Silently


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris, seeing the damage Yin dealt to the other creature and trusting her Orglash will be enough to at least hold the other one's attention decides to inspect the shattered crystal ball. Perhaps she can learn something useful. She doesn't immediately go into the separated area in an abundance of caution, instead she looks upon it from a short distance.

The Orglash takes a hit, but shrugs off the disruption of its complex patterns of frigid, whirling air. Despite leaving itself open to counterattack, it gathers magic again to drain the heat from the creature. Hopefully, the images will soak any opportunity the foe finds to attack.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to J6 and look upon the central area with her True Seeing to determine if there is anything of note:
Standard: Spot (1d20+16)[*26*]
Free: appropriate knowledge if applicable (1d20+36)[*43*]
Free/No action: Spellcraft if applicable (1d20+39)[*43*]


Orglash:
Standard: Cone of Cold starting at the bottom right corner of E9 with the cone expanding north.
CL check against SR (1d20+16)[*21*]

Cone of Cold deals (15d6)[*53*] Cold damage, Reflex save DC 16 for half

If the Orglash gets hit by AoO, (1d20+8)[*18*] to Concentrate through the damage.



*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 18 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 18 minutes
True Seeing - 18 minutes



*Spoiler: Orglash statblock*
Show

*Huge Orglash*
- Usually Neutral Air Elemental Air Elemental, *Level* 16, *Init* 9, *HP* 182/200, *DR* 5/-, *Speed* Fly 100ft Perfect
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 19, *Will* 5, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*  Slam *2*  +19 (2d8+6+1d8 cold, 20)
 (+9 Dex, -2 Size, +6 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 29, Con 26, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Condition* None 

Darkvision 60ft
DR 5/-
5 Mirror Images 
1 Cone of Cold SLA remaining

Duration: 22 rounds

----------


## Doxkid

Extreme Yin draws a long bone from his bag and glances at the object appreciatively. 

Left Femur from a Half Elf, Half Human. Male. 63 years old. Short, but solidly built. Died under duress from blood loss. Exposed to highly toxic substances shortly before his death. 

_This one will do nicely._ Dark magic whittles the bone down to a long stake and then flows down the bone's length binding flecks of necromantic magic and chips of bone into a new shape; in a moment all traces of the original bone have vanished save for the epiphysis which now forms the grip and pommel of the bone-white greatsword in Extreme Yin's hand.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Violent Thrust CD: 1 round remaining 
Move Action: Reaches into a Handy Haversack and draws a femur.

Standard Action: Extreme Yin Casts Boneblade defensively. to create a Boneblade Greatsword. This Boneblade Greatsword gains a +3 Enhancement bonus (Caster level 17/5) and deals +1d6 damage to living targets and +1d6 damage to Good targets. Lasts 17 minutes.
Concentration Check: (1d20+32)[*41*] vs DC 18

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

NOTES: 13,985 arrow remaining out of 14,000 (Total on hand)
85 out of 100 arrows remaining (in this bundle of arrows).

----------


## Biscuit

Still scanning for unseen targets, the Tether Hound on the east side of the room next to Extreme Yin glances at the other hound's fight, but remains where it is, continuing to heal itself, its wounds continuing to reknit the shadowy ectoplasm that makes up its body

Aeris moves towards the center of the room and up the steps of the chest-high dais sees the shattered remains of a crystal ball of some kind. Judging by the tattered and faded aura, it seems to have once been an Orb of Tempests - likely used in the defense of the watchtower long ago.

As the Orglash unleashes more cold upon its target, one of its mirror images disperses as it received a retaliatory lash in return. Snarling silently, the Tether Hound again tries to rend apart the only enemy it can see, causing three more images to vanish and leaving the Orglash unharmed. 

Fen carefully scans the area and locates a few traps. All mechanical, they seem well-aged, and not newly constructed. Fen knows there are living beings in the room beyond the door, which means whoever put them there had to have bypassed at least _some_ of these traps without triggering _any_ them. By what means they managed to do so, she can't say.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orglash loses 4 of its 5 remaining images (I can't roll for crap today, it seems lol).

Eastern Tether Hound continues to heal itself, obviously trying to recover from such a massive assault but failing to do so at a rate that would make it a quick process.

Fen uncovers traps (🚩)in the southern part of the room.

----------


## Cygnia

_~*Careful where you move while you fight...*~_ warned Fen through her telepathy.  *~*Found four traps here, none of 'em magical at least.  But there's one by this door here that I'm workin' on.  Think that's where our prisoners are.  Another trap's south a ways of that broken thingy in the middle there.*~*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d20+30)[*35*] Disable Device
(1d20+28)[*34*] Open Locks (if needed)



*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

The Boneblade Great Sword leaps from Extreme Yin's hand and slashes his target Tether Hound, hacking at the false beast again and again as Extreme Yin conducts the blade with a dancing finger and a grim grin. This creature doesn't seem to react to pain or injury, but there is still a certain pleasure to be had from ripping it apart.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Violent Thrust CD: 0 rounds remaining, usable next round!
Standard Action: Telekinetic Full attack! First full attack of the game, no less. Targeting my Tether Hound buddy on the East side of the room. _East Side Combatants represent!_
Boneblade Great Sword 
Attack 1: (1d20+35)[*55*] (Ghost uses HD of 18 for Telekinesis Caster Level, Master of Hand adds 5 to Tele CL, Tele uses 23 CL as BAB, Desecrate adds 1 to Attack rolls, Boneblade Great Sword is a +3 Weapon, +11 Cha Mod from Master of Hand)
Damage 1: (2d6+4)[*13*] (2d6 base Great Sword damage + 3 Boneblade's enhancement + 1 Desecrate). If the target is a Good Creature add (1d6)[*1*] damage. If target is Living creature add (1d6)[*5*] damage.
---
Attack 2: (1d20+30)[*34*] (Ghost uses HD of 18 for Telekinesis Caster Level, Master of Hand adds 5 to Tele CL, Tele uses 23 CL as BAB, -5 Iterative Attack, Desecrate adds 1 to Attack rolls, Boneblade Great Sword is a +3 Weapon, +11 Cha Mod from Master of Hand)
Damage 2: (2d6+4)[*12*] (2d6 base Great Sword damage + 3 Boneblade's enhancement + 1 Desecrate). If the target is a Good Creature add (1d6)[*5*] damage. If target is Living creature add (1d6)[*6*] damage.
---
Attack 3: (1d20+25)[*34*] (Ghost uses HD of 18 for Telekinesis Caster Level, Master of Hand adds 5 to Tele CL, Tele uses 23 CL as BAB, -10 Iterative Attack, Desecrate adds 1 to Attack rolls, Boneblade Great Sword is a +3 Weapon, +11 Cha Mod from Master of Hand)
Damage 3: (2d6+4)[*15*] (2d6 base Great Sword damage + 3 Boneblade's enhancement + 1 Desecrate). If the target is a Good Creature add (1d6)[*2*] damage. If target is Living creature add (1d6)[*3*] damage.
---
Attack 4: (1d20+20)[*23*] (Ghost uses HD of 18 for Telekinesis Caster Level, Master of Hand adds 5 to Tele CL, Tele uses 23 CL as BAB, -15 Iterative Attack, Desecrate adds 1 to Attack rolls, Boneblade Great Sword is a +3 Weapon, +11 Cha Mod from Master of Hand)
Damage 4: (2d6+4)[*15*] (2d6 base Great Sword damage + 3 Boneblade's enhancement + 1 Desecrate). If the target is a Good Creature add (1d6)[*3*] damage. If target is Living creature add (1d6)[*4*] damage.


*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

NOTES: 13,985 arrow remaining out of 14,000 (Total on hand)
85 out of 100 arrows remaining (in this bundle of arrows).

Boneblade: 170 Minute Duration, creates a +3 Great Sword. Boneblades deal 1d6 bonus damage to Living targets, 1d6 bonus damage to Good targets. Great Sword's base damage is 2d6.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris begins to walk the long way around after Fen's warning about traps, following the wall along the Eastern side.

The Orglash, with only one image remaining, uses the last of its magic in effort to freeze the creature once more despite the danger of counterattacks.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Aeris double moves to O12 around the outskirt of the room.

The Orglash attempts Cone of Cold, which is its final SLA for the day affecting the same area as previously.
CL check for SR (1d20+16)[*24*]

Cone of Cold deals (15d6)[*60*], Reflex DC 16 for half

If hit, (1d20+8)[*22*] Concentration to cast anyway.


*Spoiler: Aeris Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 18 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 18 minutes
True Seeing - 18 minutes


*Spoiler: Orglash Statblock*
Show

*Huge Orglash*
- Usually Neutral Air Elemental Air Elemental, *Level* 16, *Init* 9, *HP* 182/200, *DR* 5/-, *Speed* Fly 100ft Perfect
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 19, *Will* 5, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*  Slam *2*  +19 (2d8+6+1d8 cold, 20)
 (+9 Dex, -2 Size, +6 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 29, Con 26, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Condition* None 

Darkvision 60ft
DR 5/-
1 Mirror Images 
0 Cone of Cold SLA remaining

----------


## Biscuit

Fen is confident that she'll be able to disable the trap before the door successfully, but it will be a slow process. 

Laying into the Tether Hound with his bone blade, Yin shreds the already wounded construct and its ectoplasm splashes to the floor as it collapses, quickly dissipating into nothing.

Looking just as ragged, if not more so than the other hound before Yin finished it off, the second hound is coated with more frost as it lashes out at the Orglash, destroying its final image and finally inflicting consistant damage to the real thing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fen: You can choose to continue disabling the trap, but will take another (2d4-1)[*6*] rounds to finish doing so. You can choose to continue doing so, or choose to do something else next round. If you stop for any reason, you'll need to re-roll, but the number of rounds left to disable it will stay the same.

Bite Damage [Roll]4d6+13[Roll], Claw 1 Damage (4d6+6)[*20*], and Claw 2 Damage (4d6+6)[*24*] to Orglash.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris approaches Fen, though seeing Fen focused on a task elects not to interrupt, instead listening in case anything beyond the door may be approaching, confident in her acute elven hearing despite the cacophony of battle.

With no magic remaining, the Orglash begins to pummel the creature. The frigid winds that form its fists a sufficient weapon. The huge elemental brings both of its whirling fists down on its foe.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Aeris moves to L13
Listen [roll]1d20+37 [result of 56 here]

The Orglash makes two slam attacks:
Slam 1 (1d20+19)[*27*]
Slam 2 (1d20+19)[*34*] 

Damage:
Slam 1 damage: (2d8+6)[*15*] bludgeoning plus (1d8)[*8*] Cold
Slam 2 damage: (2d8+6)[*15*] bludgeoning plus (1d8)[*2*] Cold



*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 18 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 18 minutes
True Seeing - 18 minutes


*Spoiler: Summoned Orglash Statblock*
Show

*Huge Orglash*
- Usually Neutral Air Elemental Air Elemental, *Level* 16, *Init* 9, *HP* 133/200, *DR* 5/-, *Speed* Fly 100ft Perfect
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 19, *Will* 5, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*  Slam *2*  +19 (2d8+6+1d8 cold, 20)
 (+9 Dex, -2 Size, +6 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 29, Con 26, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Condition* None 

Darkvision 60ft

----------


## Cygnia

Professional pride (not to mention getting the prisoners out safely) was at stake here.  And Fen hoped her allies could deal with the tether hounds while she worked at getting those prisoners finally freed.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Why yes, Fen will continue to work on the trap for 6 rounds if she can  :Small Tongue: 


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Fen Ishtaak*
F N Changeling Beguiler15/Mindbender3||Rogue5/Master Inquisitive5/Gatecrasher8, *Level* 18, *Init* 10, *HP* 198/198, *DR* 5/+1, *Speed* 40
*AC* 29, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 23, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 21, *Will* 18, *Base Attack Bonus* 11/6/1   
*Precise, Splitting, Mage Hand, Gnome Xbow Sight Hand Crossbow of Retrieving +2 (200)*  +20/+15/+10 (1d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*  Hand Crossbow Blade +1*  +18/+11/+8 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +5*, *Least Crystal of Adaptation *  (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Deflect, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 32, Wis 16, Cha 21
*Condition* Shapechanger subtype
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
Craven: You take a -2 penalty on saving throws against fear effects.
Damage Reduction 5/+1

Darkstalker: When you hide, creatures with blindsense, blindsight, scent, or tremorsense must make a Listen check or a Spot check (whichever DC is higher) to notice you, just as sighted creatures would make Spot checks to detect you. You cannot hide in plain sight unless you have that ability as a class feature. In addition, you can flank creatures that have the all-around vision special quality.

Mindsight: A creature that has this feat can detect and pinpoint beings that are not mindless (anything with an Intelligence score of 1 or higher) within range of its telepathy. This works much like blindsense--the creature knows what square each thinking being is in, but it does not see the being, and the being still has total concealment unless the creature can see it by some other means. The creature also perceives several observable characteristics about each being detected with mindsight, including the being's type and Intelligence score. The creature need not take any additional or special actions to gain this information; it is as obvious to mindsight as the being's race and clothing would be to eyesight. 100ft

Dark Creature (from Greater Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis)
+10 to speed
Darkvision 60 ft
Hide in Plain Sight (ex)
Resistance to Cold 10
Superior low light vision

Mind Blank 24 hours
Invisibility  (Ring of Invisibility)
Superior Invisibility, Protection From Evil (20 minutes --Aeris)

Greater Demolition Crystal:  A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to constructs. The weapon is treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming the damage reduction of constructs. This weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against constructs as if they were living creatures

Arcane Sight (17 minutes -- Fen)
True Seeing (17 minutes -- Fen)

----------


## Doxkid

At this point the situation is all but resolved so Extreme Yin, grisly sword in one hand and bundle of arrows in the other, commands his familiar to take on a new position watching the stairs. With Aeris and Fen both occupied one way or another Extreme Yin takes this time to examine the shattered crystal at the center of the room, none too hopeful about the possible results; he really should have taken some time to study psionics back in the day...
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Extreme Yin moves to K9 to get a good look at the pedestal and damaged crystal upon it. Extreme Yin's Imp Familiar will reposition to J3 to watch both sets of stairs.

Spellcraft:(1d20+28)[*33*]
Knowledge religion: (1d20+28)[*45*]
Knowledge Arcana:(1d20+28)[*37*]
--
Imp Spot Check (using Extreme Yin's Ranks): (1d20+22)[*25*]
Imp Listen Check (using Extreme Yin's Ranks): (1d20+22)[*30*]

*Spoiler: Sheet*
Show

*Extreme Yin*
M Lawful Evil Grey Elf *Level* 18, *Init* 0, 
*HP* 306/306, *DR* Turn Resist +8, *Speed* Fly 30 (Perfect), Land 30
*AC* 28, *Touch* 28, *Flat-footed* 28 (+11 Deflect, +7 Misc)
*Fort* 27, *Ref* 24, *Will* 36, 
*Base Attack Bonus* 15.25/10/5   
*  Telekinetic Wielder ((18 HD + 5 MoUH + 11 Cha))*  33/28/23 (Varies,  )
*1d4 Round CD, Doesnt end Telekinesis Violent Thrust*  33(x15 Times Max) (Varies + 11 cha,  )
*  Melee Touch (Various) (15 MAB + 3 Amulet of Fists)*  18
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 10, Con -, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 32

*Condition*'Healthy' and happy.

Incorporeal-ish


*Spoiler: Senses*
Show

Lifesense: Living creatures give off light like torches. 
Medium or smaller creatures: 60 ft
Large Creatures: 120 ft
Light radius doubles for each size category beyond Large.



*Spoiler: Special*
Show

Third Eye Conceal: protected from all devices, powers, and spells that detect, influence, or read emotions or thoughts. Also protects against _powers_ with the mind-affecting or scrying descriptors; game rules state there is not Magic/Psionic transparency, so this doesn't block scrying/Mind-affecting spells.
Undead type
Incorporeal
Ring of Positive Protection: ignores blinding effect of positive-dominant planes, does not gain fast healing or additional hp from such planes, spells that channel positive energy cannot affect wearer.
Greater Desecrate Ring: Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. These bonuses double when I create an alter to Lord Vecna.

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - ~19 minutes
Superior Invisibility - ~19 minutes

NOTES: 13,985 arrow remaining out of 14,000 (Total on hand)
85 out of 100 arrows remaining (in this bundle of arrows).

Boneblade: 170 Minute Duration, creates a +3 Great Sword. Boneblades deal 1d6 bonus damage to Living targets, 1d6 bonus damage to Good targets. Great Sword's base damage is 2d6.

----------

